# Autosleeper fresh water tank leak



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

I have an Autosleeper Pollensa 2001.

With a full freshwater tank I am getting water escaping from the top of the tank when driving or parking on an incline.

I can reach up and onto the top of the tank and it feels as if the leak is from a square sender unit fitted to the top of the tank.

Has anyone on here had the same problem or removed the freshwater tank ?

Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

John


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi John, You may not have a leak as the breathers are holes in the top of the tank, Steve


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

When I fill my Harmony van, the water comes out of the holes in the top and a bit when I drive. Sarg may well be right - I asked on here at the time and was told it is meant to be like that. Hope yours is same.


----------



## Dougson (Aug 23, 2019)

this is a problem I have with my auto cruise Rythmn if I fill it up and move to a free campsite we only have a quarter of a tank left, we're going to do the NC500 in Scotland next month but could be stuffed without enough water on board.
we never had this in New Zealand when camping out , we would arrive at our destination with the same amount of water as we started with.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Dougson said:


> this is a problem I have with my auto cruise Rythmn if I fill it up and move to a free campsite we only have a quarter of a tank left, we're going to do the NC500 in Scotland next month but could be stuffed without enough water on board.
> we never had this in New Zealand when camping out , we would arrive at our destination with the same amount of water as we started with.


If you're losing 3/4 of your tank I'd suggest the open/close has been left at the 1/4 full position - this allows you to drain down the tank to contain only 1/4 of its capacity.

It's a modern ruse by the manufacturers to try to keep the running weight down. Try turning the valve fully off - mine goes beyond a 'soft-stop'.

Tho I wouldn't want you to force it n maybe damage it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not bad for a girl Jean.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not bad for a girl Jean.


You'll get more than your coat if we ever meet up Kev!! (Smilie - you know I can't do one. And VS_Admin don't seem to have picked up on the previous reported posts - Sad Smilie)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

have you tried : followed by ) Jean?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Or if wanting a sad one : followed by - followed by ( = :-(


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

😞 😞

Perhaps they’ve sorted it as when I did it on my phone I got the same witches code as Jean 😄

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ass is would work as well


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

🙂 = happy if they've sorted it but 😞 sad that they probably haven't.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I can see the proper smilies in my post but I suspect you folk can't


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope...…………………:grin2::grin2:

Ray.


----------

